# Help with hurst shifter id ????????



## areunuts88 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hello guys, I hope someone here can help. I recently purchased a Hurst shifter at a swap meet. The price was right, so I bought it without investigating it any further. The numbers on the body are 6356 , and on the pass side with the patent numbers is the number 220231Z. The number on the stick is 5325. Any help on this would be GREATLY APPRECIATED. Thanks again.


----------



## AMT1379 (May 11, 2010)

Have a piciture?


----------



## areunuts88 (Oct 18, 2010)

Here are some pics .....


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Call Hurst... 818.483.1366 ...they can tell you what it is.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Also FYI Pete Serio at Precision Pontiac is able to restore HURST shifters. Unfortunately he dosen't do His/Hers.....He also restores a sweet gauge panel!!


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Maybe for a bench seat???????


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

66 had a curved shifter with console.


----------

